# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Films & TV >  [Tv] Votre srie tl du moment

## babyboy

Je propose ce topic pour qu'on se tienne au courant des sries du moment. Postez rgulierement le nom de la srie qui vous tient a coeur avec justification si besoin.

Aprs avoir termin Heroes, je finis Lost saison 3 et Kaamelott Livre 5.

J'envisage de regarde My name is Earl mais j'attends des avis ...

A vous !

----------


## shadowmoon

Je viens de decouvrir scrubs, un ovni televisuel dans le genre d'urgences avec des delires a la ally mc beal, mais sans les FX

----------


## ronan99999

Scrub j'en ai vu quelques uns c'est vrai que c'est tres drole et sans prtention.
"My name is earl" c'est de la "GROSSE BALLE".

Sinon moi, plus de lost plus de Dexter je me rematte les "six feet under" et oz.

----------


## Spoutnik

En vrac : 
Heroes (que ca fait du bien une srie de cette qualit!!)
BSG (battlestar galactica)
Veronica Mars (Ca vient de se terminer : 1ere saison top, 2 et 3 bof, voire trs bof)
Dexter : pas encore commenc, mais il parait que c'est pas mal du tout
Bones : ca occupe les soires de glande !
SGA : idem

Je sais c'est pas forcment du neuf  ::aie::

----------


## Rakken

J'suis tomb sur Scrubs une ou deux fois, genre sur le cable vers 1 heure du mat. C'est completement space comme srie (Bon, ok, j'tais peut tre pas completement frais non plus). Mais une fois pass le premier choc, c'est vrai que c'est bourr d'humour. A peu de chose prs, on pourrai rsum ca comme tant un "Urgence" revisit par Douglas Adams ^_^

Et sinon actuellement je regarde peu de srie a part Stargate et son ptit copain d'Atlantis. Rien de transcandant, mais ca reste une valeur sure pour passer une chouette petite soire pas prise de tte pour deux sous ^^

----------


## Stessy

pour ma part je suis assez accro aux sries, pour l'instant je mixe entre 5 ou 6 sries:

-Heroes
-Lost saison 3 (je commence tout doucement  en avoir marre de celle l)
-FBI ports disparus
-Esprits criminels
-Dr House
-Grey's anatomy

J'aime galement:

- CSI Las Vegas, Miami. Par contre Manhattan j'accroche pas du tout
- Les 4400
- Prison Break
- J'ai ador les Xfiles, Millnium

Voili, Voilou

----------


## babyboy

Assez d'accord avec toi sur lost ! j'ai fini la saison 3 (agacante) hier et le dernier pisode mrite d'etre vu pour apres dcider si tu continueras a regarder ou non  ::): 

Sinon je vous conseille une srie (en vost biensur) How i met your mother, petite srie rafraichissante de 20mn style Friends, bonne humeur garantie (enfin j'espere!)

----------


## rbh

Salut
Pour moi My Name is Earl est une des grandes sries du moment. 


> RICOOOLLLAAA


Il y a aussi The IT Crowd.(srie bourre de strotypes sur les informaticiens mais trs drle qd mme).

Je regarde aussi Lost (plus par acharnement qu'autre chose, j'ai vu le dbut, je verrai la fin  ::aie::  mme si mon stock de neurones s'en prend un coup  chaque pisode).
BattleStar Galactica pour voir une srie de SF avec un bon scnario.
La famille Stargate (SG1, Atlantis et peut-tre bientt les "Universe") pour de la SF avec une bonne dose d'humour.
Toujours en SF drle il y a Eureka dont la saison 2 commence bientt.

J'attends aussi impatiemment la saison 3 de WEEDS.
Ainsi que la saison 2 de Psych.
Je redoute l'arrive de la saison 3 de Prison Break parce que je craint d'tre du.
Cette anne j'ai dcouvert et ador Heroes et Jericho (par piti une saison 2  ::hola::  SVP).
Dans les valeurs sre je reste un inconditionnel des Simpson et de South Park.
Dans les sries d'anim, j'espre l'arrive d'une saison 3 pour Robot Chicken.

----------


## babyboy

Tu me fais plaisir quand tu parles d'IT Crowd a me fait tellement rire ... T'aurais pas des infos sur une saison 2 ?

Si tu veux du strotype humour anglais t'as aussi The Office qui cartonne !

----------


## rbh

Pour la saison 2 je croit qu'elle est en tournage actuellement pour un retour sur les crans en 2008.
(Tout ceci est sorti de vague souvenir de discussions sur divers forums donc  vrifier).



> A- My computer won't work
> B- Have you tried turning it off and on again?
> A- Yes, it still doesn't work.
> B- Have you made sure it's plugged in?
> A- Oh right. Thanks.





> -Don't Google the question Morris !!

----------


## Fango

> Sinon je vous conseille une srie (en vost biensur) How i met your mother, petite srie rafraichissante de 20mn style Friends, bonne humeur garantie (enfin j'espere!)


C'est de loin ma serie preferee du moment, je la trouve tres bonne (perso, j'ai pas accroche a Friends donc je ne peux pas comparer  ::mrgreen:: ), drole et pas prise de tete!




> Hi! Have you met Ted?

----------


## Aspic

Moi je n'aime aucunes sries mais il faut dire que je me suis laiss hypnotiser par Prison Break !!

D'ailleurs la saison 2 en francais reprends cet t sur M6 ^^  ::king::

----------


## Fango

Je ne suis pas fan non plus de series a la base, et je m'y suis mis recemment avec How i met your mother et Prison Break. Et c'est vrai que la saison 1 etait tres bonne, tres prenante en tout cas. La saison 2 (ce que j'en ai vu) est pas mal aussi, mais un peu decevante et moins credible a force je trouve...

----------


## jmulans

En ce moment je me fait tous les scrubs depuis la saison 1  ::king::  
sinon, j'aime bien mater Dr House

----------


## gorgonite

perso, ces derniers temps, j'ai regard :

  + Scrubs (je ne sais quelle saison...)
  + Dexter (monstrueux  ::D: )
  + Heroes (pas mal du tout)
  + Firefly (faut aimer)
  + Rome (saison 1 & 2) 
  + Dr House (excellent... le type a le mme caractre que moi  ::aie:: )

perso, j'ai lach Lost  la fin de la saison 1, Alias  la fin de la saison 3
j'ai pas trop accroch  My Name is Earl (donc j'ai vite lach)

----------


## Aspic

> Je ne suis pas fan non plus de series a la base, et je m'y suis mis recemment avec How i met your mother et Prison Break. Et c'est vrai que la saison 1 etait tres bonne, tres prenante en tout cas. La saison 2 (ce que j'en ai vu) est pas mal aussi, mais un peu decevante et moins credible a force je trouve...


De toutes manieres comme dans toutes les series, les saisons qui suivent son moin bien car on va perdre le fil et le realisme de la srie et donc  force on n'y trouvera plus d'interet !

C'est pour ca que ca serait bien s'il n'y avait que deux saisons de Prison Break et pas 10...

----------


## Fango

Helas, c'est tellement improbable...

----------


## jmulans

> C'est pour ca que ca serait bien s'il n'y avait que deux saisons de Prison Break et pas 10...


une 3eme est prevue 
j'aurai prefer que a s'arrete l moi  ::roll::  

mais je sais pas, au vu de la fin de la saison 2 j'ai un bon pressentiment pour la 3

----------


## Aspic

Moi je n'ai pas encore vu la 2 donc s'ils ont vraiment reussi  garder la srie captivante, alors vive la saison 3 ^^ et un jour ou l'autre ca va foirer...  ::cry::

----------


## franck.automaticien

Mes sries prfres sont en ce moment Heroes VO et Prison Break en VO sur le cble...
Je regarde toujours mes sries en VO sous titr Fr
Prison Break est l'une des meilleurs srie du moment et surtout trs captivante j'ai hte de voir la saison 3....

 ::yaisse::   ::yaisse::

----------


## KneXtasY

En ce moment, pour moi, c'est *Dr [H]ouse*  ::cfou::  !

En parlant de a, voici un liens vers un petit jeu bien sympa  faire entre amis ^^ :
http://bethestory.com/2006/10/10/the...-drinking-game

Normalement, je teste *Heroes* demain ...

----------


## Gary_Stoupy

+1 pour Lost, Prison Break... J'avais commenc  mat les saisons pas encore passes  la tl (3 pour Lost et 2 pour PB) mais c'est vrai que ca perd un peu d'accroche...
+100 pour Scrubs. Vraiment normissime. Si vous avez aim ce style, jetez un coup d'oeil  Garden State (de et avec Zach Braff -> JD dans scrubs... et avec nathalie portman)...

----------


## Coussati

en ce moment je rattrape mon retard sur les the shield
tout le monde dit que a dchire  ::king::

----------


## Mamilie

> De toutes manieres comme dans toutes les series, les saisons qui suivent son moin bien car on va perdre le fil et le realisme de la srie et donc  force on n'y trouvera plus d'interet !


Je sais pas c'est aussi ce que je pensais mais bon j'attends la suite de desperate housewives avec impatience et j'ai regard urgence jusqu' ce qu'ils tuent le dr Green, dj qu'ils avaient exil le dr Ross... Grrr trop c'est trop!

Bref en ce moment  la tl: les experts, FBI port disparu, Gray's anatomy et sur mon nordi: prison break. Oui je sais je suis super  la bourre pour PB mais bon vaut mieux tard que jamais! Je raterai pas la suite promis, j'ai une fbox avec un disque dur maintenant. ::D: 

Edit: ah oui et puis j'oubliais: Lost, rien compris du tout mais alors du tout...

----------


## flo_flo

Aprs avoir dgust les 2 saisons de PB en VOSTFR, la saison 1 de Heroes, et 2 saisons de Lost, j'attaque la saison 3 de Lost  ::oops::

----------


## babyboy

Je continue sur My name is Earl, a se laisse bien regarder  ::D:

----------


## parp1

J'ai bien aimer Veronica Mars.

----------


## Yazoo70

Yo!
Alors moi les sries que je mate :
En ce moment:
Jericho S01 (en esperant que la saison 2 ne s'arrete pas aux 7 premiers episodes)
Dexter S01

Fini:
Desperate Housewives S01,S02,S03 (vivemenent la S04 !!)
Heroes S01(vivement la S02 !!)
Veronica Mars S01,S02,S03 (Vivement la S04 qui  peut de chances d'arriver si on en croit ce qui se dit sur le net  ::cry::   )

----------


## Spoutnik

> Veronica Mars S01,S02,S03 (Vivement la S04 qui  peut de chances d'arriver si on en croit ce qui se dit sur le net   )


tu espres encore ? ::aie::  
Autant la S01 tait superbe, autant la S3 est pas loin d'tre merdique ... et le final, j'ose  peine en parler ... :/

----------


## Yazoo70

> tu espres encore ? 
> Autant la S01 tait superbe, autant la S3 est pas loin d'tre merdique ... et le final, j'ose  peine en parler ... :/


Moi j'aimait beaucoup le gnrique de la 3  ::D: 
Mais je pense que la derniere tait merdique parceque les auteurs se sont ratraps du manque d'ide high school/enquetes par des amourettes  l'eau de rose (plus que d'hab quoi).
Mais si dans la saison 4 elle va au FBI, ca peut provoquer un regain d'interet pour la srie  ::): 

Sinon j'ai oubli :
Weeds S01 et S02, vivement la 3 parceque la fin de la 2 nous laisse sur le cul...
Et bien sur The IT crowd qui est vraiment un must ^^

----------


## baroudi

Heroes c'est le top vivement la seconde saison  ::):

----------


## Lydie12

En ce moment, je regarde New York Unit Spciale (je trouve que les inspecteurs Elliot Stabler (Christopher Meloni) et Olivia Benson (Mariska Hargitay)  jouent trs bien) par contre les autres New York j'accroche pas du tout

----------


## jmulans

en ce moment je regarde Le destin de Lisa, la honte  ::oops::

----------


## Yazoo70

> en ce moment je regarde Le destin de Lisa, la honte


Ouai c'est violent, faut vraiment rien avoir  faire  ::P:  
T'as oubli d'installer le dmineur avec widows ou bien? ^^

----------


## jmulans

bah nan mais, je suis tomb dessus quelques fois, pi depuis je suis accro  ::aie::  
je regarde en revenant du boulot, en checkant mes mails

j'ai envie de voir la suite a chaque fois  ::mouarf::

----------


## Yazoo70

D'ailleur pour info, Weeds reprends le 13 Aout sur Showtime !
http://www.on-tv-tonight.com/index.p...d=13&tm=8&ty=7
Ca va soulager quelques fans  :;):

----------


## yakup.67

Est ce que vous savez la date de reprise de la saison 2 de Heroes et la saison 3 de Prison break ?

----------


## Yazoo70

> Est ce que vous savez la date de reprise de la saison 2 de Heroes et la saison 3 de Prison break ?


Nop :'( d'ailleur j'aimerai bien savoir quand reprends heroes  ::): 
Par contre, Prison Break, c'est pas que j'aime pas mais....chacun ses gots :p

----------


## jmulans

moi c'est le contraire, prison break j'adore
et Heroes je trouve a bateau  ::?:  

quelqu'un sais pour LOST ?

----------


## babyboy

Toutes les sries qui se sont acheves ces fin mai reprendront fin septembre.

Pour heroes il me semble que c'est le 24 septembre, surement pas loin pour lost.

A noter que Heroes arrive sur TF1 dans 2 semaines, le samedi 30 en prime ...
ils vont encore faire un carton alors qu'ils prennent aucun risque vu le succs de la srie aux usa ...

----------


## Spoutnik

Je crains surtout qu'ils pourrissent encore la srie par des voix FR compltement  cot de la plaque ... genre une voix de tnor pour une fillette de 12 ans ... :/
Ou alors, "pire", passer 3 pisodes  la suite !
Vive la VO !

----------


## Faith's Fall

Pour moi Dr [H]ouse, cette serie est excellente !

----------


## jmulans

> Je crains surtout qu'ils pourrissent encore la srie par des voix FR compltement  cot de la plaque ... genre une voix de tnor pour une fillette de 12 ans ... :/
> Ou alors, "pire", passer 3 pisodes  la suite !
> Vive la VO !


amplement d'accord, c'est tuer une serie de la passer en VF
c'est pareil pour les films d'ailleurs...

----------


## babyboy

mouahaha jettez un oeil sur a : http://www.ipetitions.com/petition/tf1lost/

----------


## jmulans

ah l l ils sont mauvais...
c'est pour laisser de l'audience  leurs series maisons  ::mouarf::

----------


## babyboy

Dja que la saison 3 de lost est pas terrible (pas la meilleure en tout cas !!) pour la suivre un lundi soir  23h et a coup de 3 pisodes d'affile faut tre maso !!

----------


## jmulans

> Dja que la saison 3 de lost est pas terrible (pas la meilleure en tout cas !!) pour la suivre un lundi soir  23h et a coup de 3 pisodes d'affile faut tre maso !!


moi j'ai ador c'est ma serie prefere  ::king::

----------


## Yazoo70

Reprise dbut Septembre Oo?
non mais on va se faire ch*** pendant les vacances :'(

----------


## babyboy

srie prfre ? c'est pas toi qui regarde Le destin de Lisa ?  ::):  
allez j'arrete de plaisanter mais bon c'est fou cet horraire la (meme si en VF a vaut rien  ::mouarf::  )

----------


## jmulans

oui c'est moi  ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::  
je prefere LOST quand meme  ::aie::  

pour les horaire c'est comme mettre House  23h, ou claquer une saison en 1 mois, c'est n'importe quoi

moi je suis en meme temps que la diffusion US, et on y gagne en intensit au rythme de 1 episode par semaine

----------


## Yazoo70

> moi je suis en meme temps que la diffusion US, et on y gagne en intensit au rythme de 1 episode par semaine


Moi aussi quand j'ai pas le choix
Mais la je mate jericho(enfin je l'ai fini hier) et Dexter, ben je suis content de pouvoir m'enfiler episode sur episode quand j'en ai envie
Je me souviens de la saison 3 de Desperate Housewives, c'tait une torture toutes les semaines du jeudi au jeudi (en gros quand la VOSTFR tait dispo quoi) donc bon ^^

----------


## jmulans

ah nan moi j'aime bien 1 episode par semaine, c'est un bon rythme
cette anne c'etais heroes le mardi
prison break le vendredi et lost le week end  ::mrgreen::

----------


## augustus

ca c clair que s'enfiler 6 pisodes de suite aprs t  :8O:  mais qu'est ce que c bon.
Mes sries du moment :
un inconditionnel de dr house
les experts
fbi port disparus

----------


## keul85

Pour ceux qui connaissent pas : Entourage, produit par Mark Wahlberg, avec  plein de guests.

----------


## babyboy

a parle de quoi entourage ?

----------


## Rayek

Je vois qu'il y a des amateurs de sries TV ^^

Que pouvez vous me conseiller comme srie SF ou Fantastique hormis :

Babylon 5
Heroes
Battle Star Galactica
Slider
Stargates & Co

----------


## rbh

Salut Malatar
En SF, il y a EUREKA qui est trs sympathique (une ville secrte aux "StaZunis" o habitent les plus grands scientifiques amricain).
Il y a pas mal de gens qui aiment Farscape mais personnellement je n'ai pas adhr.
Une srie "Fantastique" que je trouve gniale : PSYCH qui parle d'un homme qui aide la police grce  des pouvoirs psychiques. (j'ai mis le fantastique entre guillemets pour une trs bonne raison que tu connais ds le premier pisode).

[Edit]
Je viens d'y penser, elle est aussi  classer dans le genre Fantatstique, il y a aussi JEKYLL une srie anglaise qui vient de commencer. Comme sont nom l'indique, il s'agit de l'histoire de Docteur Jekyll et Mister Hyde mais  une poque contemporaine de la notre.

----------


## Loceka

De mmoire il m'en revient deux :

Code Quantum, trs bonne srie  mon got.

Farscape, l faut aimer "les petits hommes verts" parce qu'il y'a peu de personnages ressemblant  des tres humains dedans. J'ai pas tout vu, loin de l, mais a  l'air pas trop mal.

en fantastique y'a Wolf Lake qui aurait pu tre bien mais ils ont arrt la prod. au 9ime pisode.  ::(:

----------


## Kerod

A mon tour  ::aie::  , et par ordre de prfrence :

Smallville :mais la saison 6 est finie. Vivement Septembre  ::P: Prison Break : Vivement la saison 3 en septembre  ::P: , mais en attendant on va regarder la Saison 2 en VF cette fois.Las vegas : mais vivement que TF1 montre la toute dernire saison.CSI Las Vegas : quand il y a rien  faire.Desperate Housewives  ::aie::  : vivement la saison 4  ::P:

----------


## jmulans

> Code Quantum, trs bonne srie  mon got.


GENIAL cette serie  ::king::  
j'ai du voir tous les episodes 3 fois  ::yaisse2::

----------


## Kerod

Gniale mais un peu vieille  ::aie::

----------


## jmulans

c'est pas biens grave a  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Rayek

Merci pour les rponses concernant mon post ^^

Farscape je suis fan depuis un bon moment
Les autres je vais voir plus tard.

La je suis tomb sur une srie qui  l'air pas mal *Sanctuary* avec celle qui joue Carter dans SG-SG1, mais le premier pisode durait que 17mn (ou j'ai du me louper ^^), ca a l'air trs sympatique comme srie.

----------


## jmulans

Sam Carter...  ::love::   ::love::   ::aie::

----------


## babyboy

Voici un petit post concernant Heroes :

Vous savez tous que TF1 lance la srie samedi et sur le site de TF1 je suis all voir leur prsentation sur TF1.fr (que je vous conseille pour rire) : 
1ere partie: on voit un reportage sur des fans de Heroes + interviews
2eme partie: on parle de NBC (plus gros succs aprs Friends), la srie la plus tlcharge illgalement au monde
3eme partie: on parle du piratage, c'est pas bien, avec interview d'un pirate en flout et d'une commissaire de police je crois ...

Bref outre le fait que ce soit vraiment dbile et inutile comme prsentation je m'interpelle sur le : "Srie tlcharge illgalement" car ce matin j'ai entendu  la radio que c'etait pas du tlchargement illgal vu que la srie n'etait pas commercialise !! Il n'y a donc actuellement aucun prjudice ...

J'attends vos opignons sur les 2 points  ::):

----------


## piogo113

est ce qu'il y'aura une 4me saison de lost, et quand est ce qu'elle va demarrer?

----------


## jmulans

de ce que j'ai entendu, il y aurai encore 3 saisons de 16 episodes chacunes (contre 24 actuellement)
je sais pas quand a comme par contre  ::?:

----------


## Yazoo70

> Voici un petit post concernant Heroes :
> 
> Vous savez tous que TF1 lance la srie samedi et sur le site de TF1 je suis all voir leur prsentation sur TF1.fr (que je vous conseille pour rire) : 
> 1ere partie: on voit un reportage sur des fans de Heroes + interviews
> 2eme partie: on parle de NBC (plus gros succs aprs Friends), la srie la plus tlcharge illgalement au monde
> 3eme partie: on parle du piratage, c'est pas bien, avec interview d'un pirate en flout et d'une commissaire de police je crois ...
> 
> Bref outre le fait que ce soit vraiment dbile et inutile comme prsentation je m'interpelle sur le : "Srie tlcharge illgalement" car ce matin j'ai entendu  la radio que c'etait pas du tlchargement illgal vu que la srie n'etait pas commercialise !! Il n'y a donc actuellement aucun prjudice ...
> 
> J'attends vos opignons sur les 2 points


Enregistre une srie a la tl.
Tu la numrises.
Envoie la  des gens en Amrique pour qu'ils regardent aussi.
Et hop ils ont la srie.

Eh bien quand tu tlcharge une srie, c'est la mme chose, mais  l'envers!
Donc je vois pas d'ou ca serait illgal (par piti si je me trompe dites le moi :p )

----------


## loka

En fait il me semble qu'enregistrer une srie  la tl et passer le contenu enregistr  quelqu'un d'autre n'est pas vraiment lgal (disons que bien qu'illgal c'est tolr...).

Aprs je ne suis pas sur de ce que j'avance l,  vrifier ^^

----------


## Rayek

Mon dieu le gnrique  ::vomi::   qu'ont mis TF1 pour Heroes

----------


## jmulans

j'ai commenc a regarder, et puis j'ai pas support les voix  ::mouarf:: 
surtout celle de Mohinder  ::?:

----------


## Yazoo70

> j'ai commenc a regarder, et puis j'ai pas support les voix 
> surtout celle de Mohinder


Moi je veux mme pas commencer  regarder  ::D:  pas envie de vomir avant la saison 2 ^^

----------


## jmulans

et puis de toute faon j'ai pas envie de me retaper la saison 1 une 2eme fois  ::P:

----------


## loka

Perso, une fois que j'ai vu une srie en vo, il m'est impossible de la voire en vf ( chaque fois c'est du gachis...).
Donc si je dois revoir les episodes de Heroes, ce ne sera qu'en vo (et puis je regarde que trs rarement la tl de toute faon  ::mrgreen::  ).

Sinon j'ai commencer  regarder a comme srie :
- Eureka : pour le moment bof, j'ai vu les 2 premiers pisodes et mme si il y a du potentiel derrire, pour le moment il n'est pas du tout exploit.
- Sanctuary : des webisodes qui durent 15 minutes, j'en ai vu 4 pour le moment et j'ai trouv a sympa (y a un petit air de buffy...lol)
- Dr House : J'aime bien pour le moment, mais j'spre que a va voluer car pour le moment c'est toujours le mme schma qui se rpte... si y a 3 saisons comme a, je pense m'arreter  la premire.

----------


## KneXtasY

Gnrique de Heroes en FR :
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A3kEvVQnQuw
 ::vomi::

----------


## keul85

> je sais pas quand a comme par contre


Je crois que la 4me saison sera diffuse vers fvrier sur ABC

----------


## jmulans

j'ai entendu janvier moi
enfin c'est super long en tout cas  ::cry::

----------


## babyboy

En cette priode de trve tv show je suis sur NCIS saison 3  ::yaisse2::

----------


## jmulans

> En cette priode de trve tv show je suis sur NCIS saison 3


j'ai regard hier soir  ::yaisse2::  (je sais pas c'est quelle saison par contre  ::?: )

----------


## Rayek

> j'ai regard hier soir  (je sais pas c'est quelle saison par contre )


Saison 1 jusqu'a la mort d'un des agents
Saison 2 arrive de Ziva (pas sur de l'criture)

----------


## jmulans

> Saison 1 jusqu'a la mort d'un des agents
> Saison 2 arrive de Ziva (pas sur de l'criture)


bah c'etais la 2 alors
le 1er episode avec Ziva ( ::love:: )

----------


## Rayek

> bah c'etais la 2 alors
> le 1er episode avec Ziva ()


Hier c'tait pas le premier de la saison 2, mais le 3 ou 4.

----------


## babyboy

Je dirais saison 3 episode 3 pour l'arrive de ziva  :;): 
dernier saison 2 mort d'un des agents, saison 3 pisode 1 et 2 concentr sur le tueur, donc saison 3ep3  :;):

----------


## Rayek

> Je dirais saison 3 episode 3 pour l'arrive de ziva 
> dernier saison 2 mort d'un des agents, saison 3 pisode 1 et 2 concentr sur le tueur, donc saison 3ep3


J'tais persuad que celle qui meurt n'avait fait qu'une saison et avait dcid de partir car elle voulait un enfant (Info fournit par M6 sur je sais plus quelle mission)

[edit]C'est bien la saison 3

*sors*  ::aie::

----------


## babyboy

On peut pas savoir tout de Delphi et du reste il faut bien se tromper de tps en tps  ::): 
En tout cas NCIS est une srie qui sort de l'ordinaire des experts et ce genre de truc, j'aime bien le cot relationnel des persos ils sont vraiment attachants et droles (j'adore surtout Tony il me fait mourrir de rire)  ::yaisse2::

----------


## navis84

En ce moment, je regarde Heroes sur TF1.

Quelqu'un a-t-il un lien vers une vido du gnrique anglais pour que je puisse comparer ?

En tout cas, j'aime dj le gnrique franais, avec une trs bonne chanteuse du Roi Soleil.  ::):

----------


## babyboy

pas moi  ::): 
a gache tout le cot mysterieux de la petite musique US je trouve

----------


## jmulans

> En ce moment, je regarde Heroes sur TF1.
> 
> Quelqu'un a-t-il un lien vers une vido du gnrique anglais pour que je puisse comparer ?
> 
> En tout cas, j'aime dj le gnrique franais, avec une trs bonne chanteuse du Roi Soleil.


en anglais c'est bien bien bien mieux y'a pas photo
je comprend pas pourquoi on double les series

----------


## Rayek

> On peut pas savoir tout de Delphi et du reste il faut bien se tromper de tps en tps 
> En tout cas NCIS est une srie qui sort de l'ordinaire des experts et ce genre de truc, j'aime bien le cot relationnel des persos ils sont vraiment attachants et droles (j'adore surtout Tony il me fait mourrir de rire)


Pour ma part j'aime bien Gibbs, il fait le dur, vanne  tous va, mais  un coeur gros comme  (imagine moi en cartant les bras comme un marseillais qui montre une prise de pche ^^)




> En ce moment, je regarde Heroes sur TF1.
> 
> Quelqu'un a-t-il un lien vers une vido du gnrique anglais pour que je puisse comparer ?
> 
> En tout cas, j'aime dj le gnrique franais, avec une trs bonne chanteuse du Roi Soleil.


C'est simple comme lien, il est la : "" (oui oui grand vite, y a pas de gnrique pour la VO juste un truc qui dure 5s pour afficher Heroes) ^^




> en anglais c'est bien bien bien mieux y'a pas photo
> je comprend pas pourquoi on double les series


Bah moi, j'aime pas les sous-titres devant la TV car quand je m'alonge sur le canap, j'arrive pas a lire facilement de travers et c'est lourd  ::aie::

----------


## jmulans

> Bah moi, j'aime pas les sous-titres devant la TV car quand je m'alonge sur le canap, j'arrive pas a lire facilement de travers et c'est lourd


 bah moi j'aime pas la VF parce que les doubleurs sont tres mauvais  ::mrgreen:: 
je prefere encore regarder en VO sans sous titre

----------


## navis84

> C'est simple comme lien, il est la : "" (oui oui grand vite, y a pas de gnrique pour la VO juste un truc qui dure 5s pour afficher Heroes) ^^


Ah d'accord, c'est un peu comme LOST alors.  ::P:

----------


## jmulans

> Ah d'accord, c'est un peu comme LOST alors.


exactement  ::):

----------


## navis84

OK, alors je pense vraiment prfrer le gnrique franais !  ::mrgreen::  

A part Heroes, je trouve qu'il n'y a pas grand chose comme sries TV en ce moment... mis  part Desperate Housewives peut-tre sur M6.

----------


## AdriM

Y'a Plus belle la vie qd mme  ::yaisse2::  

je dconne, j'ai la tl franaise depuis 2 mois, et j'ai pas encor mat un pisode entier de ce truc  ::D:

----------


## jmulans

> Y'a Plus belle la vie qd mme  
> 
> je dconne, j'ai la tl franaise depuis 2 mois, et j'ai pas encor mat un pisode entier de ce truc


et le destin de lisa  ::yaisse2::

----------


## babyboy

Le programme de la 6 en fin de journe est sympa avec les simpsons et friends ou alors les simpsons sur la 6 jusqu'a 20h et on enchaine sur les simpsons canal+ en clair  ::):

----------


## jmulans

> Le programme de la 6 en fin de journe est sympa avec les simpsons et friends ou alors les simpsons sur la 6 jusqu'a 20h et on enchaine sur les simpsons canal+ en clair


le probleme c'est que sur la 6 ils repassent ceux de W9 qu'ils passent depuis plusieurs mois

----------


## babyboy

faut pas trop leur en demander non plus c'est la 6 c'est pas canal  ::):

----------


## angeblanc22

Pour ma part, j'ai fini Prison Break saison 2 et je vais entamer Hereos saison 1 en attendant Desperate Housewife saison 4.
Voil ^^

----------


## keul85

> a parle de quoi entourage ?


Oups, je suis pass  ct de ce message  ::aie::  

Pour le rsum, je crois que Allocin le fait mieux que moi : http://www.allocine.fr/series/fiches...serie=250.html

----------


## hiko-seijuro

euh dragon ball ?  ::D: 

moi c cold case surtout en ce moment avant ct house et FBI :'(

mais ya plus house :'(:'(:'(:'(

----------


## nicB

Je ne sais pas si des gens connaissent, mais "How I met your mother" c'est sympa. C'est une srie comique. 
Il faut la regarder en VO par contre car les voix FR sont vraiment nulles...

----------


## babyboy

En effet c'est une bonne petite srie qui aura droit a sa saison 3 ... a suivre (en VO videment)

----------


## Fango

> Je ne sais pas si des gens connaissent, mais "How I met your mother" c'est sympa. C'est une srie comique. 
> Il faut la regarder en VO par contre car les voix FR sont vraiment nulles...


Comme quasiment toutes les VF malheureusement... essayer heroes aussi en VF, vous allez vous marrer...


Il tourne pas un peu en rond ce topic des fois?

----------


## Le Shadow

Moi, j'aime bien "Charmed" avec leurs persos aussi "fls" les uns que les autres...

----------


## Kerod

Je sais pas si je l'ai dj dit mais Kyle XY c'est pas mal quand mme  ::aie::

----------


## mordrhim

> Je sais pas si je l'ai dj dit mais Kyle XY c'est pas mal quand mme


je plussoie fortement et avec vhmence Kyle XY !!!!

Je rajoute aussi Jericho qui dans le genre on comprend rien de ce qu'il se passse mais c'est accrochant ...

----------


## babyboy

> je plussoie fortement et avec vhmence Kyle XY !!!!
> 
> Je rajoute aussi Jericho qui dans le genre on comprend rien de ce qu'il se passse mais c'est accrochant ...


tu dois aimer lost aussi  ::king::

----------


## mordrhim

nan !

dans le genre 


> "on commence bien et aprs on fume le pneu de la 104 pour trouver une ide qu'on arrive pas  exploiter mais qui fera de l'audimat parceque les gens veulent comprendre notre manque de raisonnement......"


Donc non je n'aime pas lost.

----------


## Kerod

Lost j'ai du regarder le premier pisode. J'ai pas accroch et depuis ...  ::aie:: 

Jericho j'ai jamais pris la peine de le faire faut dire que j'ai pas le temps de regarder la tv  ::cry::

----------


## fenkys

Ces temps ci je me tape tous les *Summerland*. Pas terrible (srie pour ado standard) mais ma fille adooooore, mme si elle comprend pas tout. Et  l'heure ou a passe elle dcide. 

En ce qui me concerne, je prefere plus la SF, en particulier les "Stargates" et "Au dela du Rel"

----------


## Aitone

Moi, je trouve que la saison 4 de NCIS s'annonce palpitante !

----------


## Mamilie

Jack est de retour! Il a juste tu un terroriste hier soir en lui arrachant la carotide avec les dents...

----------


## Linio

Moi, heu... Heroes, Big Shots, Cane, Grey's Anatomy, How I met your mother, Nip/Tuck, Private Practice, Prison Break, My name is Earl.

Bon enfin a c'est juste pour aujourd'hui...  ::aie::

----------


## Dia_FR

Jericho on sait pas o on va mais je trouve a assez sympa pour le moment

sinon, Prison Break

----------


## babyboy

Cette priode de grve est l'occasion de regarder des sries qu'on a pas forcment eu le temps de voir,

je vous conseille donc : 
1. Californication (dure 40mn : 12 pisodes) avec david duchovny (X-Files) sur la vie d'un crivain djant (assez orient sexe mais vraiment cool  regarder)

2. Dexter (50mn : 2 saisons de 12 ep) sur un lgiste srial killer, faut accrocher mais a se regarde !

et vous ?

----------


## Jean-Philippe Andr

moi, pour noel, je me suis fait les 2 saisons de dark angel.

----------


## Coussati

etes vous prt pour la reprise de one tree hill ?  ::D:

----------


## newbie57

Je ne sais pas si ca fait partie du fil de la conversation mais pour ma part j'adore regarder *South Park* en ce moment sur Game One  ::king:: 

Oh mon Dieu ils ont tu Kenny...  ::mouarf::

----------


## Kerod

Moi c'est surtout Naruto, GTO que je regarde. J'avais jamais vu (honte  moi).

Sinon vu la grve et le peu de srie. ben j'ai pas grand chose  dire (j'attends la sortie de la dernire version de 24 s'il y en a une)

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

On (ma nana et moi) est sur la saison 3 des 4400 ! Bien meilleur que la 2 mais peut tre moins mystique que la premire, dommage.

Sinon, on a fini Jericho saison 1, Prison break saison 1 et 2 et Lost saison 1, 2 et 3 et on attaque les 4400 saison 4 la semaine prochaine.

Savez vous si c'est vrai que les 4400 n'auront pas de saison 5 ?

----------


## Coussati

> je ne comprends vraiment pas pourquoi personne ne veux me faire confiance ... je pourrais trs certainement tre trs bon pour rparer un genou, ou un truc comme ca ... non ?


passe le concours de medecine et on te fera confiance peu  peu :p

----------


## illight

Si jamais la loi des sries vous intresse, des infos datant de novembre pour les sries par raport  la grve :

- *Desperate Housewives* : Neuf pisodes ont t mis en bote, la diffusion devrait logiquement s'arrter le 2 dcembre.
- *Grey's Anatomy* : 11 pisodes sur les 22 commands.
- *24*: seuls 8 ou 9 des 24 pisodes prvus sont actuellement srs d'tre mis en bote. Mais le lancement de cette nouvelle saison, prvu  l'origine pour le 13 janvier 2008, a t tout simplement "annul"...
- *Nip/Tuck* : Les 14 premiers pisodes ayant dj t crits, le premier bloc devrait donc tre tourn normalement. A l'heure actuelle, le second cycle d'pisodes ( 8 ) risque d'tre touch...
- *Lost* : Les producteurs ont entre les mains 8 pisodes termins. La 4me saison devait en compter 16. Si la situation s'ternisait, ABC pourrait reporter ces pisodes  2009.
- *Pushing Daisies* : 9 pisodes sur 22.
- *Jericho* : Les 7 pisodes commands par CBS sont d'ores et dj tourns.
- *Scrubs* : A l'heure actuelle, seuls 12 pisodes sur les 18 sont assurs d'tre termins si rien ne change...
- *Gossip Girl* : assez pour 13 pisodes.
- *Esprits Criminels* : l'quipe aura mis 12 pisodes (sur 22) en bote lorsque la grve l'aura rattrape... 
- *Dirty Sexy Money* : elle devrait avoir entre 11 et 13 pisodes termins.
- *Brothers & Sisters* : L'quipe aura mis en bote 11 ou 12 pisodes au moment o la scheresse des scnarios la touchera.
- *Eli Stone* : Les 13 pisodes commands sont dj termins.
- *Les Experts : Miami* : Cette annonce va faire tomber les lunettes de soleil du nez d'Horatio... L'quipe a 13 scnarios  sa disposition.
- *Supernatural* : Les frres Winchester auront 10 ou 12 pisodes sous le coude, et quelque chose comme 5 scnarios supplmentaires en stock.
- *Moonlight* : Alors que CBS n'a toujours pas confirm leur srie, l'quipe de Moonlight n'aura mis en bote que 11 ou 12 pisodes si rien ne change.
- *Cane* : L'quipe aura mis en bote les 13 pisodes prvus. Mais CBS n'a toujours pas annonc ses intentions pour le reste de la saison.
- *Big Shots* : Les scnarios des 13 pisodes commands par ABC sont en effet boucls. Mais le network, qui n'a toujours pas pris de dcisions sur l'avenir de la srie, pourrait galement profiter de la grve pour liquider le show, min par des audiences dcevantes...
- *My Name is Earl* : 13 pisodes seront en stock lorsque les scnarios viendront  manquer...
- *New York Unit Spciale* : sera bloque par la grve aprs la mise en bote du 14me pisode...
- *30 Rock* : en bote 9 pisodes, le tournage du 10me tant suspendu.
- *Medium* : l'quipe de la srie aura termin 9 pisodes sur les 22 que comptera la 4me saison.
- *Friday Night Lights* : 15 pisodes, sur les 22 prvus, seront mis en bote  l'heure o les scnarios viendront  manquer.
- *Cavemen* : La commande initiale d'ABC porte sur 13 pisodes. L'quipe a  sa disposition 12 scnarios. Mais srie non confirme pour l'instant.
- *Journeyman* : Les 13 pisodes commands initialement par NBC sont assurs d'tre termins malgr la grve. Mais rien n'est sr pour le reste de la saison : le network n'a toujours pas confirm sa srie,  la peine dans les audiences...
- *Tout le monde dteste Chris* : Chris est surdou ! L'quipe n'est pas du tout gne par la grve : les 22 pisodes prvus pour la 3me saison seront mis en bote.
- *Men in Trees* : il restait en stock des pisodes indits de la saison dernire, l'quipe a dj mis en bote 10 nouveaux pisodes et a 4 scnarios supplmentaires sous le bras.
- *Cashmere Mafia* : Elle devait dbuter sur ABC le 27 novembre prochain mais,  cause de la grve, le Series Premiere a t repouss  une date indfinie...
- *Ugly Betty* : Lorsque les scnarios viendront  manquer, l'quipe aura 13 pisodes en bote sur les 24 prvus.
- *Back to You* : L'quipe aura mis en bote 9 pisodes lorsque le tournage sera suspendu.
- *K-Ville* : L'quipe de la srie aura tourn 10 des 13 pisodes prvus au moment de la suspension du tournage. La Fox, qui n'a pas confirm le show jusqu' la fin de la saison, pourrait tre tente de l'annuler  la faveur de la grve...
- *Boston Justice* : Lorsque la source des scnarios sera tarie, l'quipe aura 14 ou 15 pisodes en bote, sur les 22 prvus.
- *Heroes* : La seconde saison de Heroes pourrait prendre fin le 3 dcembre et ne compter que 11 pisodes.
- *The New Adventures of Old Christine* : Alors qu'elle ne reviendra sur CBS qu'en janvier, le tournage de la sitcom est interrompu depuis le mardi 6 novembre.
- *Carpoolers* : Alors qu'elle est  la peine dans les audiences et que l'annonce de sa confirmation se fait attendre (mais viendra-t-elle ?), Carpoolers rentre au garage en fin de semaine.
- *The Office* : Le tournage de la srie de NBC est lui aussi suspendu depuis le milieu de la semaine.
- *The Big Bang Theory* : Le tournage a t suspendu en dbut de semaine.
- *Mon Oncle Charlie* : Comme nombre de sitcoms, le tournage a t suspendu cette semaine.
- *Rules of Engagement* : Tournage suspendu cette semaine.
- *'Til Death* : Tournage suspendu.
- *Terminator* : The Sarah Connor Chronicles : Cette srie vnement, programme pour la mi-saison, ne devrait pas trop souffrir de la grve. La Fox a confirm le lancement pour le 13 janvier.
- *Prison Break* : Suspendue aprs la diffusion du 8me pisode de la saison le 12 novembre, la srie retrouvera sa case habituelle le 14 janvier 2008.
- *Smallville* : Clark Kent dispose de 15 aventures toutes prtes jusqu' la fin de la grve. Comme d'habitude, la saison devrait se composer de 22 pisodes (si la grve le permet).
- *Samantha Who ?* : La nouvelle sitcom  succs de ABC avec Christina Applegate dispose de 8 pisodes en bote sur les 13 initialement commands par la chane.
- *Dr House* : Avec 6 pisodes en rserve, le "Dr House" va pouvoir terminer le mois de novembre sur la Fox et revenir  l'antenne en janvier 2008, notamment pour l'pisode spcial du Super Bowl (le 3 fvrier 2008).

Sources : Allocin

----------


## Jean-Philippe Andr

::merci::  ::king:: 
PB => 14 janvier

----------


## Kerod

Ben pour DH on a 10 pisodes dont le 10eme que j'ai pas encore vu  ::aie:: 

Les autres j'attends

----------


## Coussati

> Ben pour DH on a 10 pisodes dont le 10eme que j'ai pas encore vu 
> 
> Les autres j'attends


il est sortie hier ou avant hier

----------


## PadawanDuDelphi

Persdonnellement, je peux pas regarder une serie qui n'a pas un minimum d'humour...Et comme j'aime alterner les type d'humour, en se moment je regarde:

*scrubs*  (humour plutt lourd, " l'amricaine")
*How I met Your Mother* un peu l'humour de Friends, les Barney-Therory en plus.
*pushing daisies* style Tim Burton, avec pas mal de jeux de mots intressants...et puis les personnages sont trop mignons...
*Californication* plus humour noir...Mais pour suivre en VO faut avoir traner plusieurs heures sur les sites de cul et connatre pas mal d'insultes...mais ca faut le coup, rien que pour lct rock de la srie (musique originale, paroles de chansons, allusions aux groupes...)

Sinon d'aprs mon avatar, ceux qui connaissent auront reconnu mon attachement  la srie *stargate*, "For crying out loud !!"

----------


## Jean-Philippe Andr

lous soit les oris ::yaisse2::

----------


## PadawanDuDelphi

> lous soit les oris


Surtout quand leur prcheur vedette est "l'homme  la cigarette" dans X-Files...Ca explique un tas de chose sur les conspirations et tout...

En tout cas, *Kal Ma'Te*, mon frre...

----------


## Kerod

On a une ide de la date du prochain Smallville ? Je suis en manque  ::mouarf::

----------


## illight

Des infos sur la grve :




> Accord officiellement sign  La production reprend donc  partir de ce lundi 
> 
> Annonces des chaines pour le nombre d'pisodes diffus courant avril-mai-juin pour les sries (selon possibilits) :
> 
> - 24 : rien de chang, saison indite complte  partir de l'automne ou dbut 2009
> - 30 rock : 5  10 pisodes
> - Desperate Housewives : 4-5 pisodes
> - Bones : les 4 derniers pisodes en stock et pas un de plus
> - Lost : 6 pisodes restent  diffuser, et 6 de plus si tout va bien avant l't
> ...

----------


## Jean-Philippe Andr

moi je suis au taquet, pour PB 
ils vont peut-tre russir  s'chapper  ::alerte::

----------


## lakitrid

> moi je suis au taquet, pour PB


Pour mieux tre reprit aprs !!
On sait ce que la grve  apporter aux auteurs finalement ?

----------


## Jean-Philippe Andr

ils ont obtenu les augmentations qu'ils souhaitaient, avec notamment une partie sur les supports numriques.

Ben s'il reste que 2 pisodes, cette fois-ci serait la bonne ?

----------


## GrandFather

Avec tout le retard accumul, les scnaristes vont devoir mettre les bouches doubles pour crire les scnarios des sries en souffrance. La qualit peut s'en ressentir, dj que pour certaines sries elle tait pas top...  ::aie::

----------


## Kerod

Mais c'est n'importe quoi. Depuis quand Heroes est fini. Pffff  ::evilred::

----------

